
Show HN: Should Have Been an Email - shb_fyi
https://shb.fyi
======
matt_the_bass
This is fantastic! You could add related services like:

\- should have bought a yellow rubber duck

\- I wish you had an agenda

\- do you ever think before you speak

~~~
shb_fyi
LOL thanks. I believe people should be able to laugh at themselves, take this
experience and improve. So next meetings are better.

Let me know if this does not work for you. I have tested with majority of
calendar files I could find.

Another one would be:

\- If noone brought data to support their opinion, we are going to go with
mine.

~~~
matt_the_bass
We’re laughing about this. But actually I attempt to think about these things
when setting a meeting or stopping by someone’s desk without an appointment.

------
sparrish
This is great. So many meetings should have been emails. Keep up the good
work.

We need one of these for video conference calls where the organizer gets a
video call from the sad little icon and says "you could have just put that in
a 2 paragraph email."

~~~
shb_fyi
Thanks. Let me know or info@shb.fyi if something does not work as expected.

------
bausshf
Yes, it could save some time.

Here comes my opinion though.

I really like meetings and getting to be with people physically. I have enough
emails to deal with every day already with clients etc.

